# Pigeon with curved top beak?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a pigeon in the regular bunch that I feed in my garden, she has been coming for some time and I have noticed that the top beak is getting more and more curved over the lower beak. I did not think it was enough of a problem to interfere with her at the beginning, but as the weeks are going by the overgrowth is becoming more pronounced. I think it is interfering with her ability to pick up seeds, and I am wondering if I should catch her and maybe try and do something to alleviate this problem? Before I do anything, is there a way to deal with this problem? Can the top beak be trimmed in any way? Also, what is causing this? Is it just genetic or is there some other factor involved? Any help with this unusual problem(at least for me) would be much appreciated.

Brian.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Brian,
I'm not sure about beaks... but before we can do anything, you'd have to catch her first. And then post a photo of the beak damage. It would be hard to give advice without knowing how bad the beak looks like.

Hopefully, an expert will come along to assist you once you have the bird secured, and the pictures posted.

Good luck!


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Without a picture it could be hard that your describing what you mean to describe, but trimming the beak is really easy. Just take dog nail clippers (or human nail clippers) and clip it back until its natural looking. If its horribly over grown the quick may have become longer, but typically it won't. Just in case, clip small bits at a time. 
Yes you will need to catch her, and when doing the clipping make sure she's wrapped tightly in the tail and try not to hurt her.
Won't hurt to give her a crop full of food before letting her go before


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If a feral pigeon's beak is overgrown to the extent that it has difficulty picking up seed quickly then it won't be able to compete effectively for food. It will also interfere with feeding squabs. If you are able to catch, trim and release when it grows long enough to be a problem then that is the best option.

This link might help.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/beakproblems.htm


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

In the article that Feefo posted, my pigeon looks like the second photo except I would say it is not as far overgrown. I have seen her knock seed out of the way rather than pick it up, so it is interfering with her eating. I can catch her quite easy as she is one of the ones that is keen to come in when I open the door, so I will just net her once she is inside. I was hoping the trimming would be a simple matter. I was concerned that the quick would grow out with the overgrown part, but I will trim small amounts to be sure I am not going to hurt her. She gets fed here regular so she will definitely get fed before release!!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually a beak that needs trimming will eventually grow back again after being trimmed, so you may have to keep an eye on her and do it again.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder why it happens?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some info on that.
http://birds.audubon.org/faq/what-would-cause-deformed-beak
http://www.birdvet.com.au/exotics care/birdcare/Bird Facts 28 Long beak.htm


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the links. By the looks of it, it is likely to be environmental problems that cause the outgrown beak. If it recurs after trimming then I will have to keep the pigeon for a while and see if being on the diet I have indoors will help with the overgrowing beak. Thanks Jay3.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have a bird whose beak was growing a bit like that, but I noticed it was also thinner where it was growing longer. I was just getting to where I thought I would have to trim it, and it broke off at the point where it should have been. That was nice. But I'm keeping an eye on it, as I'm thinking it will probably grow again eventually. Not sure what causes it, as it was like that when he arrived.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Unfortunately after catching this bird, I was not able to trim his beak very much. Even the very small(1mm) bit I took off lead to some bleeding and it makes me think that the blood supply almost went to the tip of this beak making it impossible to trim. I will keep a look out for this bird, but if I have hurt her she will probably not come back. By bleeding I only mean a dot on a piece of tissue, but I still must have cut into living tissue. I put a spot of antiseptic on the point and made sure it had stopped bleeding before releasing her, but I was disappointed I could not trim the beak further.


----------

